# Welcome to motorhoming Candy Kisses



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Following on from Sonesta's sad end to her holiday in Italy 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-36434-0.html I would just like to say welcome to motorhoming 'Candy Kisses' Sue got the little doggy yesterday and I am sure she will very soon be showing you some piccies of her new little girl, who apparently settled straight down in the motorhome yesterday.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Briarose said:


> who apparently settled straight down in the motorhome yesterday.


That's fantastic! I was wondering just last night how they'd got on.

Gerald


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

What a nice ending to a very sad tale.
Val x


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Lovely, glad there is a happy ending. Hopefully we will see some photos soon. Welcome Candy Kisses.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

OOOhhpps I meant to post this in the off topic forum


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Briarose said:


> OOOhhpps I meant to post this in the off topic forum


I've actually moved it to "Pets" - hope that's OK.

Gerald


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

Great news!! Wishing them all many happy times together......can't wait to see some pics  
Regards
Annie


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Good news indeed. Well don Briarose for the detective work in finding her.

Pat


----------



## Saphire (May 1, 2005)

Thats wonderful news Briarose. Thank you for keeping us all up-dated. 

A warm welcome to Candy Kisses to the life of motorhoming.

Christine


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

What great news,I and a lot of MHF members have been watching this with interest,good luck with the new family member and please post some photos.

Steve


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Candy Kisses is obviously a very discerning little dog - into motorhoming straight away. Glad for everyone and now I can give a genuine smile when reading these threads  

Can't wait for the pictures.

Sue


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Candy kisses*

Ahhhhhh.... bless her cotton socks.

Russell


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Suenliam said:


> Candy Kisses is obviously a very discerning little dog


Does that mean she'll soon see the error of her ways and go for an RV? 

Dougie.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Dougie -   

Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Before I tell you all about Candy Kisses just let me firstly say an enormous heart felt thank you to every single one of you for all the lovely messages and pm's during our recent tragedy whilst touring Italy. It was a very sad end to a very enjoyable and interesting trip but as you all know after losing Angel our little 18 month old Bolognese dog, we really just wanted to get back home as soon as we could. Anyway, it was a dreadful shock and the words of comfort so many of you offered us during this awful time helped to give us both the strength to cope with the heartache and your kind words helped us more than any of you will ever realise. 

Anyway, my best friend Briarose found a 6 month old little Bolognese for us to love and care for and so we went to collect little Candy Kisses on the way back from Dover. She is just sooooooooooooo cute! She looks a lot like Angel but has a totally different personality and is so shy and timid in comparison. She seems so vulnerable at the moment and this has made me feel even more protective of her but she has already stolen our hearts and she follows me around like a little shadow. She is a little wary of my husband Gilbert (real name John but nicknamed Gilbert lol) at the moment as apparently she is not used to being around men and wherever I go she is right there behind me. I know I am probably doing wrong and despite all the experts advice she has been sleeping on the bed at night!! Slowly but surely she is venturing nearer and nearer to Gilbert and if he goes outside to the garden she happily trots outside to see where he has gone to - so fingers crossed another week or two and she will by his side wherever he goes just like Angel used to be! Her little tail wags that much when we play with her that I am sure she is going to wag it off and when she is tired and sleepy she just lies in my arms like a flipping baby - oh what a soppy lot we must all look LOL! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I am so happy we have been blessed with Candy Kisses as she has truly helped us both to come to terms with the death of our sweet little dog Angel and although Angel can never be replaced and will never be forgotten I can definitely now speak about her without so much pain in my heart and sometimes when I look at Candy I see glimpses of Angel looking back at me and instead of that upsetting me it somehow gives me comfort!

As soon as I work out how to do it I will post some photographs on here of both Candy Kisses and Angel for you all to see.

Once again THANK YOU everyone for helping us through this and we will never forget your kindness!

All our love

Sue, Gilbert and of course not forgetting Candy Kisses xxx


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Sue,

Glad you got back safely - hope you get back to some semblance of "normality" (whatever that may be) soon. 

Dougie.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Sue, Gilbert and of course Candy Kisses 

I have been following this story with a heavy heart I am so pleased that your world is turning around for the better.

Welcome back to the UK and thanks for the update.

Keith and Ros and not forgetting Charlie (Black lab) and murph the smurf (Jack Russell)
xx


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I am gald you had a safe journey back to the UK and welcome to little Candy Kisses, can't wait to see the piccys, I bet she is gorgeous. Wishing you many happy times with her

Anne & Tony and the gang, Rusty, Jess & little Tizzie


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome back, Sue and 'Gilbert'. So glad you arrived home safe and sound.

CK sounds wonderful!  

Gerald


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Welcome back Sue, Gilbert,

So glad you arrived back safely and now have Candy Kisses to love and protect. Welcome Candy Kisses you sound lovely and can't wait to see photos of you. i'm sure you will have a wonderful life with your new mummy & daddy


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao Candi Baci, and welcome back Sonesta.Glad to hear you got back safely. Sicily - Dover in 3/4 days has beaten any record I ever made. Ritornate presto. saluti, eddied


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Thank you! You must all be fed up of me saying thank you by now but truly, I am lost for the right words to use in order to express just how much all your posts have meant to me but I think you all know just how much they have meant don't you? And when I read your replies I just feel so touched. 

Eddied - it was a blinking record I am sure and I would not reccomend it to anyone - it was horrendous and so tiring and I was so pleased when I saw the white cliffs of Dover looming in the distance! It was mind numbing just sitting staring at the road ahead! To be honest, I would have taken a little longer if I had got my way but my husband was adamant he wanted to keep on driving and I just went with the flow as I knew he was in a state of shock and for him the constant driving took his mind off things. We stuck to the motorways in order to get home quicker and apart from the endless driving, the toll and paege costs through both Italy and France were enormous and I dread to think what it all cost us but we just wanted to get back so we just coughed up! We just stopped overnight on the motorway service stations to get sufficient sleep to carry on with our journey and then by early morning we were back on the move again! However, like I say I wouldn't reccomend doing the journey in such a quick time ever as it was a nightmare really and I absolutely hated it! 

We lost Angel on the Wednesday and the next day we made our way to the Rais Gerbi campsite in Sicily to stay the night and catch up on some much needed sleep as we were both shattered from lack of sleep from the night before. We left there Friday morning 23rd November and we arrived at Calais on the Sunday evening 25th November, so as you can see we drove hundreds and hundreds of miles in a matter of just a few days! We returned to the UK by Ferry first thing monday morning as Eurotunnel wanted another £140 from us to change our return date of travel which I thought was rather high and so we paid £68 for a single crossing with P & O. 

So yes, I think you must be right Eddied and our journey home from Sicily to Dover must be some kind of record but like I say it was NOT pleasant and I would not advise anyone to try it!

Eddied I know I have said this before but we both really appreciated your help during our trip to Italy and you helped to make the happy memories we hold of our trip so memorable and that last place we stayed, where the tragedy happened, was one of the most intertesting places we had visited in the whole of Italy and despite the events that happened there, I do not regret visiting Castellammare del Golfo and if we ever return to Sicily we will make visiting there one of our must do's!

Love and hugs to you all.

Sue, Gilbert and Candy Kisses xxx


----------

